# My Workshop (Lots of photos)



## tmuir (Mar 5, 2008)

Building my workshop has been a long process with it being finished just last weekend.
Well the inside finished, I still have paving and some other stuff to do outside.
I'll give you all a quick photo show of the process.

I had a 3m by 3m shed that had to go to build my workshop.
I built a 2.4 by 2.4m shed elsewhere and then knocked this down.






Going





Gone





I then needed just a small amount of earth works done to level the ground for my larger workshop








































After just getting a few wheel barrows of dirt carried down I had some level ground and after a few weeks I got my council approval and had my workshop delivered.






It only took a day to go up










You will notice no floor yet, got that poured after it went up as doing it that way helps to seal the workshop to the floor to stop water leaks.

No floor





Floor





I have a great view out of my window in the workshop





Just started to move my gear in.
This is the storage corner.
The small bench is now cleared of my material and is actually made of stainless steel with a 3/4 inch chopping block for a top as it was a freebie from a butcher that was getting refitted.





The empty space below the window is reserved for my main work bench





My drill and buffing machine setup.





The space where my toolbox and drop saw is sitting is where my lathe will go





Thats about where I am at, at the moment, just need to get my lathe and a new bench grinder and I'm good to go. ;D


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats some real neat work....Youre moving your stuff in before you insulate it....I'd never get around to insulating it if I didnt do it in the beginning .Glue some styrofoam sheets to the walls and cieling while you can still get at'em?.....


----------



## cfellows (Mar 5, 2008)

Good job, lot of hard work there! What are the dimensions of your new shop?

Chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice! The view is pretty good as well. Where you at? Looks to be a warmer climate?

Eric


----------



## tmuir (Mar 6, 2008)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Nice! The view is pretty good as well. Where you at? Looks to be a warmer climate?
> 
> Eric



I live in Perth Western Australia so cold is not really an issue although heat can be but luckily I have just aquired a small split system AC that will be getting installed soon.
I may insulate the roof and was originally going to do the walls but don't think I will now as I generally will be working in there after dark so the AC will cool it down pretty quick.
My workshop is 4m by 4.8m. I would of liked one slightly bigger but living in the hills its hard to make level land and with my septic tank and leach drains nearby and another retaining wall on the high side my size was limited to that. But it should be big enough.

Just got some expanding foam to seal a few holes around the base as I've already noticed a few spiders sneaking in and the occasional soldier ant looking for somewhere to hide but more importantly sealing everything up at the base will keep up the tiger snakes out.

The snakes are not really that much of a problem but I see no reason to make a nice warm dry home for them and make it easy for them to get in.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 6, 2008)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> I live in Perth Western Australia so cold is not really an issue although heat can be but luckily I have just aquired a small split system AC that will be getting installed soon.



I live in Arizona where the temperature in my shop used to get over 100 in the summer and stayed there day and night. I installed a 24,000 BTU split system AC, also called a ductless minisplit, and now my shop is comfortable 75 - 78 degrees (Fahrenheit, not Celsius) all summer long. They also come in a combination heat pump version to supply some degree of heat in the winter, although I don't know how efficient that would be.

Chuck


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice shop space. I like the window, I would put a lathe right there so you can have extra light and fresh air too.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Mar 6, 2008)

Other folk's shops are always interesting, we each are the Ulitmate Ruler in our own shops, our own little kingdom...I note that front door and window of your shop face away from the house...I am sure that is deliberate and says something...Taking measures to be as far removed from the house as possible? ;D


----------



## tmuir (Mar 7, 2008)

Alphawolf45  said:
			
		

> I note that front door and window of your shop face away from the house...I am sure that is deliberate and says something...Taking measures to be as far removed from the house as possible? ;D



The window was placed where it is for a few reasons.
1) I didn't want it facing the road as then at night people passing could see what expensive tools I had in there when I was working.
2) To face the window towards the house would actually give me a view just under the house
3) I've got a great view so why not use it. ;D


My door was faced away from the house simply as that is the side you have to walk down to gain access, if I placed it on the other side you would have to walk around the shed to get inside it.
But as you say its an added bonus that to see me in the workshop will require a walk down the yard and just calling from the decking won't do.


----------

